# First Impression from New HCC property in the Turks and Caicos Islands



## steve b (May 26, 2007)

We arrived on the American Late flight from Miami with the Villa Renaissance lit up like a picture postcard.  The Security guard greeted with keys and a smile despite our after 10pm arrival.  We were escorted to the unit that was totally prepared for our arrival and I must say we are really impressed.  Mind you we also own Hyatt, Marriott and Starwood units and none of their properties have the boutique feel of this resort.  The unit itself is first rate with granite counters and stainless steel appliances and everything you can possible imagine from new snorkeling equipment, all sorts of supplies flashlights first aid kit, laundry detergant, staple goods x box360 for the kids. DVDs, games books to read and on and on.  Not to mention the walk out beachfront location on Grace Bay with an unbelievable patio with lounge chairs ect.  The unit is supper clean and looks and feels like a real luxury unit. Obviously the wireless internet works great.  Tommorrow night Kristy from HCC concierge has arranged for a chef to cook us a gourmet Dinner in the room after our lazy day on the beach. I really must say this place alone is worth the membership. Update you through the week 
steve b


----------



## puffpuff (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Let us know how the water is how the private chef turns out. have a great time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 27, 2007)

Steve

I am going June 9-15...please keep the place clean!

What are the details with Internet access? Can I simply bring my laptop with wireless?

Any restaurant, rental car, activity tips, etc. will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## puffpuff (May 27, 2007)

I am thinking about June 2008 - Turks or Playa del Carmen - Which is better in terms of weather ?


----------



## travelguy (May 27, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Steve
> 
> I am going June 9-15...please keep the place clean!
> 
> ...



Ditto.  We'll be there Dec 8-15.  As the pioneer of this new property, you owe us some great tips!


----------



## steve b (May 27, 2007)

The internet access is great.  Just turn on your lap type and connect to the condo's private wireless unit.   Yes we will keep the unit clean, but the FREE daily maid service is great, fresh towels, soaps shampoos ect.  Marriott should take lessons.   We played Tennis this morning, great courts and the resort supplies all the equipment free.  They even rake the beach each morning.  Our friends who own at the Exclusive Resorts arrive today to the Palms which is 5 properties down.  They are going to need many drinks when they see this place compared to their 420k price tag for ER.  Nap time on the patio.  Later
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 27, 2007)

Puff - the eweather for both locations should be similar.

Steve - it is time for a Exculsive vs HCC throwdown or is that a smackdown? I am sure ER will have a larger and fancier resort, but at 5-6x the average daily rate...geeze, they better throw in a free foot massage with their units.


----------



## steve b (May 28, 2007)

This is our fourth trip to the Turks, and I must say The High Country Property here at Villa Renaissance is by far the nicest.  We have stayed beachfront at the Alexandra,  (previously had a pre-construction contract to purchase their on a 1 bedroom studio but cancelled it, was sad for years) and other times at the Coral Gardens beachfront in a Penthouse and also their Garden View fractional unit.  The prices on Condos here are softer then before with all the new construction.  I applaud the HCC investors on this particular condo they have chosen.  It is early aS I blog you from the balcony with glorious oceanfront views and crashing ocean sounds from the turquoise waters just in front of me.  Villa Renaissance was built about 4 years ago and still looks new.  Condos like the HCC property historically have cost much more than the approximtely 950K current value (Unit 103 is 995,000 a few feet bigger 2 doors down but not as nicely furnished).  When we were here last a few years ago condos like this were arround 1.7M. Our friends unit at ER's the Palms is arround 2600 square feet nicely appointed with good views from the third floor and sells for 1.35M, as per the local real estate guide. MORE TO COME.....


----------



## steve b (May 28, 2007)

Our friends from ER walked over to see our unit today and were truely wowed by the beachfront location and mature plantings over the Dunes and the truely boutique feel of the Villa Renaissance,  I had to cringe when the wife said "this place seems so much newer and I love the architecture".  We are off to the Palms today for a day at their resort.  Bill, for the Money HCC so far is clearly ahead, hopefully not so far ahead to ruin the vacation of our friends.  The Chef is tonight, (not last night, my mistake) but my wife Elizabeth cooked a great meal last night of mahi and salmon which we had on the patio. The resort bar furnished the Merlot at a reasonable price since there is no alcohol sales at the IGA on Sundays.  Off to get pampered at the Palms I see many Bahama Mama's in my immediate future
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 28, 2007)

Did you rent a car? What are the best rates? 
I am a Hertz gold member.

Any place to rent a Yamaha wave runner and/or small boat?


----------



## steve b (May 28, 2007)

Bill, you can rent jet skis almost any place down Grace Bay.  We rented through Avis 307.00 weekly through Avis.  If you can go with the Geo price was 181.00.  Exclusive Resorts today was nice and our friend's unit on the 5th floor (not 3rd) was great, but still not worth 350k+ extra compared to HCC.
ER's Rump Punches get high marks. Life is good in the Turks.
steve b


----------



## steve b (May 28, 2007)

Just finished a fabulous meal in the Villa with chef Allan.   Corn and Conch Chowder, Shrimp, scallops and other goodies.  This mixed with the sunset was a great treat.  Thanks Kristy from HCC concierge.  Our trip so far has exceeded our expectations.  Those of you on a fence about booking a trip to the TandC islands take a leap now and book this place.  Tonight we are heading to the Island's "video casino" to win our airfare.
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 6, 2007)

Steve

We are getting ready to go to the Turks and Caisos (HCC property of course) on Saturday (June 9) and would like some tips for car rental, excursions, etc. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## steve b (Jun 6, 2007)

Bill sent you a pm.  We expect a great report from you.  Have a great time.
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 7, 2007)

As I pack my bags, here is what HCC sent me on this property

Name: Villa Renaissance  
Address: Unit 105
Providenciales, BWI   
Phone:  
Size:  1,232 Square Feet  
Bedrooms: 2 
Baths: 2 
Floors: 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entry Floor: Kitchen 

Living Room

Dining Area

Large Terrace

Master Bedroom

King Size Bed with Attached Bath with Shower

Bedroom #2

Two Twin Beds with Adjacent Bath with Shower


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parking: There is free parking at Villa Renaissance.
There is both surface and reserved garage parking available. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Inventory: Kitchen:

Complete set of dishes and silverware
Drinking glasses
Wine glasses
Paper plates
Plastic bags, plastic wrap, & foil
Dishwashing and dishwasher soap
Laundry detergent
Salt & Pepper
Spices (thyme, rosemary, oregano, basil, dill, bay, parsley, paprika, red pepper, pickling spice, allspice, minced onion, celery salt, garlic powder, & ground mustard)
Mixing bowls
Cookie sheet
Muffin Pan 
Baking pans and casserole dishes
Measuring cups
Oven mitts and trivets
Frying pans
Griddle
Saucepans
Coffee pot
Tea kettle
Blender
Toaster
Hand mixer
Roasting pan
Cutting boards
Full range of kitchen utensils and gadgets

Entertainment:

Xbox with games
DVD player and movies
Board games and cards

Miscellaneous:

Alarm clocks
Hairdryers
Broom & dustpan
Air mattress
Umbrella (available at the reception desk)
Flashlight
First aid kit
Iron & ironing board
Fans
Pack n’ Play
Highchair
Wireless internet access
Beach toys
Beach towels
Snorkeling gear
Laundry facilities


----------



## Laura7811 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bill-

Just want to say have a Great time in Turks...I think this is your first HCC stay? I know you and your family are going to be so spoiled now, you'll have a hard time going back to timeshares.....

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 8, 2007)

I have visited three HCC properties in person, but this is my first week stay. Here is an e-mail I received from HCC.

Attached are your check-in instructions and directions to Turks & Caicos/Villa Renaissance.  You will be picking up keys at the front desk.

Here is some additional information regarding your upcoming trip.

The Villa Renaissance does not have an airport shuttle service.  The government has given taxi services the exclusive right to pick people up at the commercial terminal at the airport.  Once clearing Immigration and Customs, pass through the terminal where the taxis will be waiting in queue.  There is also someone there to assist in hailing a taxi for you. 

The Villa Renaissance will assist you with taxi services for any of your off-site needs.

If you chose to rent a car, Hertz, Avis and Budget are the big name companies available on the island at the airport.  There are also local offices near Villa Renaissance if you would like to rent a car for the day.  Villa Renaissance can arrange rental cars to be delivered to the Villa if you choose. 

If you do rent a car, please be aware that you need to drive on the left-hand side of road.  Instead of intersections, there will be round-abouts.

The local currency in the Islands is the US Dollar.  However, you may receive a few TCI Crowns as change.  There are many ATM machines on the island.  Tipping is customary and a 15% tip at restaurants is standard.  

The electricity is standard, US 120 Volt.  The language spoken is English.  The islands are located in the Eastern Time zone.

US cell phones will only work in the islands if you carry the International plan with Cingular/AT&T.  All other cellular phone services are not available on the island.  You do have use of the phone in the Villa Renaissance.  There is a small fee, which will be charged to the credit card that you give upon check in.

There is wireless internet access available both in our unit and around the pool.

The water at the Villa Renaissance is drinkable.  The water is de-salinized, filtered and chlorinated.  

There is a large grocery store is located nearby.  It’s Graceway IGA Supermarket.  Villa Renaissance can assist with taxi services to the unit if necessary.  We can also provide groceries in the unit prior to your arrival if you would like.  

The Villa Renaissance has some equipment available for your use.  There are kayaks, wind surfers and bicycles for use by guests.  Inquire at the concierge desk for use.  There is also a work out facility and tennis court on site.  

Please be aware, if you require use of the air mattress, you will need to request extra sheets and blankets from the front desk, or please advise me ahead of time.

The Grace Bay area is one giant, beautiful beach.  There are many great swim/beach areas both right in front of our unit, and either direction.  Good snorkeling can be found in Coral Gardens.  It’s about a 30 minute walk down the beach past Beaches Resort.  You could take a taxi as well.  Snorkeling equipment is provided for you in the unit.  There are also many snorkeling/scuba and glass bottom boat tours available on the island as well.

There is a 18-hole championship golf course on the island.  It’s the Provo Golf Club.

www.provogolfclub.com  Please let me know if you would like to book a tee time.  As a guest of the Villa Renaissance, you will receive a discount off the standard fee.

As always, please let me know if I can assist in booking any activities for you or if you require additional information.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 8, 2007)

Bill,

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Bourne (Jun 8, 2007)

Bill, 

Enjoy your stay and have a great time...


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 8, 2007)

bill,

Enjoy !


----------

